

Using Kinect with MIT's Scratch (visual programming language) - andresmh
http://stephen-howell.tumblr.com/

======
neovive
This is excellent. Thank you for contributing this code. I can't wait to get a
Kinect and try it out. There are quite a few possibilities with this.

------
Banekin
Does anybody know how to use this with Processing?

~~~
stephen-howell
Disclaimer: I'm the author of the parent link in question (though I didn't
submit it).

I started with <https://github.com/Sensebloom/OSCeleton> to connect to
Processing, I modified one of these examples:
<https://github.com/Sensebloom/OSCeleton-examples> and it worked well.
Couldn't see how to connect to OSC to Scratch, so I modified the OSC example
to send Scratch variable updates. I can email you Processing code if you pm me
an email.

~~~
Banekin
Sorry, I can't seem to find how to PM you in HN, however I would love to see
the code.

My email is eschros@gmail.com

Thanks so much!

